# Is Tejay finally ready?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

He has a couple of top fives and said he is looking for a podium this year. Do you guys think he is finally ready to be a threat to win the TdF?

Van Garderen: My aim is to finish on the Tour de France podium | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

As ready as Tom Danielson.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Let's see if he can manage to stay on the machine.... ;0


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

He is looking very lean and very mean at the Dauphine... had a good showing today against Froome. It'll be interesting to see how he looks tomorrow. In my experience, he seems to go great one day and then suffer the next.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> He is looking very lean and very mean at the Dauphine... had a good showing today against Froome. It'll be interesting to see how he looks tomorrow. In my experience, he seems to go great one day and then suffer the next.


I agree with pretty much everything you guys have said. I want to believe because it would be so much fun to have an American seriously in contention again, but there just isn't enough evidence to get me there yet. He often seems to kind of wilt under pressure in big races (outside of the ToC) when he's up there with the best of the best and slide back to a decent placing rather than go on the attack. I am hoping this year is different, but I am not real confident with Froome, Contador, Quintana, and Nibali all in for the win. Talansky seems to have more of the moxy it actually takes to win a grand tour, but we'll see.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

upstateSC-rider said:


> As ready as Tom Danielson.


 Lol! ☺That might actually be a good comparison though. I hope he accomplishes more, but you might be right.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Final kilometers from today: http://youtu.be/gxn-0sxVo7E


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree with pretty much everything you guys have said. I want to believe because it would be so much fun to have an American seriously in contention again, but there just isn't enough evidence to get me there yet. He often seems to kind of wilt under pressure in big races (outside of the ToC) when he's up there with the best of the best and slide back to a decent placing rather than go on the attack. I am hoping this year is different, but I am not real confident with Froome, Contador, Quintana, and Nibali all in for the win. Talansky seems to have more of the moxy it actually takes to win a grand tour, but we'll see.


Yes... last year, there were times in the TDF that I thought, if he wants to do something, he has to make a move now... and that move never came. He seems content to sit back and wait for attacks, then counter. Tolansky definitely had that attacking spirit last year at the Dauphine and I think he could have had a much better tour had it not been for that stupid crash... but that's what a grand tour is about, avoiding the dumb mistakes, keeping yourself in the fight and attacking when you're strongest and the opponent is weakest. 

I know that Hesjedal is not american, but I feel like I can root for him as an american, being that he's from canada... he was impressive at the Giro in the last week... definitely trying to attack and get into the break everyday. he was pushing, forcing the issue.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Yes... last year, there were times in the TDF that I thought, if he wants to do something, he has to make a move now... and that move never came. He seems content to sit back and wait for attacks, then counter. Tolansky definitely had that attacking spirit last year at the Dauphine and I think he could have had a much better tour had it not been for that stupid crash... but that's what a grand tour is about, avoiding the dumb mistakes, keeping yourself in the fight and attacking when you're strongest and the opponent is weakest.
> 
> I know that Hesjedal is not american, but I feel like I can root for him as an american, being that he's from canada... he was impressive at the Giro in the last week... definitely trying to attack and get into the break everyday. he was pushing, forcing the issue.


Agreed. Ryder will definitely bring it when he needs to, which is one of the reasons he has a grand tour win on his palmares. Talansky probably has to be my primary American hope. I am looking for him to show me something tomorrow. Hopefully Tejay can prove us wrong as well. Other than that, I will enjoy watching the favorites and Arrendondo who should challenge the climbers that aren't in the GC hunt.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Final kilometers from today: http://youtu.be/gxn-0sxVo7E


Tejay and Andrew both had nice showings.
Little surprised Nibali lost so much time but maybe he's saving something for tomorrow.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Tejay and Andrew both had nice showings.
> Little surprised Nibali lost so much time but maybe he's saving something for tomorrow.


To me, Nibali looks to be about 15 pounds heavier than what he was last year. I know that one of the side effects of doping is weight loss/leaning out.... makes me think that maybe last year wasn't so legit and maybe now that Astana is under so much scrutiny, he's not on the same program.... I also thought that Aru looked heavier than he was at last year's Giro and he certainly didn't seem to have the same fire power either. I want to believe they're clean, but I've learned that when there's smoke, there's usually fire and there seems to be an awful lot of smoke around that team.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> To me, Nibali looks to be about 15 pounds heavier than what he was last year. I know that one of the side effects of doping is weight loss/leaning out.... makes me think that maybe last year wasn't so legit and maybe now that Astana is under so much scrutiny, he's not on the same program.... I also thought that Aru looked heavier than he was at last year's Giro and he certainly didn't seem to have the same fire power either. I want to believe they're clean, but I've learned that when there's smoke, there's usually fire and there seems to be an awful lot of smoke around that team.


There is definitely ample evidence to justify being suspicious of Astana. They almost lost their license for goodness sake. I hope they are riding clean as well, but it looks a little kooky. That being said, Nibali pretty much looked horrible before the TdF last year and then he got there and blew everyone away.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Tejay strikes me as being too introspective and not aggressive enough...a touch neurotic perhaps. That's maybe not the best way of putting it but I think he fades or cracks when he thinks he is rather than when he actually is...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> There is definitely ample evidence to justify being suspicious of Astana. They almost lost their license for goodness sake. I hope they are riding clean as well, but it looks a little kooky. That being said, Nibali pretty much looked horrible before the TdF last year and then he got there and blew everyone away.


Further adding fuel to the fire... it appears that Nibali had a great day today.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Further adding fuel to the fire... it appears that Nibali had a great day today.


Yup: Critérium du Dauphiné 2015: Stage 6 Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

15 Pounds? are you kidding me? On what do you base that statement.
The actual reports from Cyclingnews or Velonews stated he was a 
kilo 2.2 pounds overweight, and that was a month ago. Also there
is no basis to the statement that tapering or discontinuing EPO
usage (which I am highly skeptical he was doing) would lead to
weight gain. That could only come from excess calories and less
riding.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

The Dauphine might shed some light on Tejay's readiness relative to Froome and Nibali.

Yesterday, it looked like Nibali was shutting it down and looking forward to July. But apparently, he was saving his response for today and turned his 1:33 deficit to Tejay into a 0:42 advantage. Froome looks _a little_ off the pace but he's a stud.

Two more tough stages ahead, so it will be interesting to see who wants this more and who's looking good for the big one.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

TeJay, while strong, showed that tactical sense is still and perhapse will always be his weakness. Choosing to not shut that break down today by reacting immedatly was foolish. Remains to be seen if that loses him the race but he always acts too late it seems.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

IMHO - "The Shark" has been keeping a fairly low-profile this year, might be on the way to peaking right when he needs to. Just don't think he'll have enough firepower for Conti, Froomie and Quintana - but we'll see.

Froomie has been looking a bit spotty, but will be ready come the TdF.

TJ is a good rider but will only be top-ten this year at the Tour if lucky. As much as we Stateside would like to turn him into a contender, it doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well played today Tejay, well played young fella. I have to tip my hat to you on that one.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

awesome job: i think it's clear that he has prepared quite well for the tour. looking forward to a back to back 'murican wins in du dauphine.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Chapeau, Tejay!

Final stage should be very interesting with more climbing and Froome only 18 sec behind.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> There is definitely ample evidence to justify being suspicious of Astana. They almost lost their license for goodness sake. I hope they are riding clean as well, but it looks a little kooky. That being said, Nibali pretty much looked horrible before the TdF last year and then he got there and blew everyone away.


He didn't "blow everyone away", it was more a case of being the last man standing.

Dauphiné results don't mean much. Riders are often foxing to hide their true form. They will go for it one 1 stage then sit back in the peloton for the remainder of the race, as both Nibali and Froome have done here.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Heartbreak! Sheer and utter heartbreak.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, that finish kind of says it all doesn't it? I still loved how much Tejay fought though. Great racing by Froome, a total A+. Stage racing doesn't get much better than this stage. Back to back great final days for the Du Dauphine. Last year and this year were just superb.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

FujiSteve said:


> He didn't "blow everyone away", it was more a case of being the last man standing.
> 
> Dauphiné results don't mean much. Riders are often foxing to hide their true form. They will go for it one 1 stage then sit back in the peloton for the remainder of the race, as both Nibali and Froome have done here.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but that's the way I saw it. Some of his challengers didn't drop out until he was clearly in the lead either. He killed people on the cobbled stage, outclimed anyone that was even close to him in the GC most of the time. It was a strong win and his victory was wasn't threatedned much.

BBC Sport - Tour de France 2014: How Vincenzo Nibali won the race


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

"Oh, the cruelty of cycling!"


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Great race. Froome definitely appears to have regained his form.

Although Tejay couldn't match Froome's kick, I'm not sure many could (Quintana, perhaps). All bodes well for this year's Tour.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

I despise bonus seconds. I also despise time trials. Therefore, I don't really like riders who win races by crushing time trials or hording bonus seconds. I don't think bonus seconds should be awarded for mountain stages. I can see why they might have them for flat stages, but they have no place in the mountains.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

bluelena69 said:


> I despise bonus seconds. I also despise time trials. Therefore, I don't really like riders who win races by crushing time trials or hording bonus seconds. I don't think bonus seconds should be awarded for mountain stages. I can see why they might have them for flat stages, but they have no place in the mountains.


I'm with you on the bonus seconds but the TT is really an important part of bike racing. Wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I just hate watching Froome on a bike. 

His form (I don't care about his effectiveness and I have my own suspicions about that) makes me want to kick a baby.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

bonuses on a mountain stage are not needed.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with you that TT is an important discipline. However, I hate them


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with the bonus seconds. No need for them on mountain stages.

I do like watching the TT and TTT, I think it's part of being a well rounded cyclist.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tejay himself has repeated admitted that he can't match the explosiveness of Froome, Contador or Quintana in the mountains. We've seen that repeatedly throughout his career. I also don't think he's a match for the strategic intelligence and grit of Nibali. Tejay is an elite GC rider, but I don't think he's a Tour winner. I do think a podium (which is his stated goal) is possible. 

Don't get me wrong, I think Tejay's one of the top ten climbers in the world, he's likely one of the top ten TT riders among other GC guys, he's smarter and more mature than he's ever been. The problem is that there are several people who are even better and they'll all be at the Tour.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Hiro11 said:


> Tejay himself has repeated admitted that he can't match the explosiveness of Froome, Contador or Quintana in the mountains. We've seen that repeatedly throughout his career. I also don't think he's a match for the strategic intelligence and grit of Nibali. Tejay is an elite GC rider, but I don't think he's a Tour winner. I do think a podium (which is his stated goal) is possible.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Tejay's one of the top ten climbers in the world, he's likely one of the top ten TT riders among other GC guys, he's smarter and more mature than he's ever been. The problem is that there are several people who are even better and they'll all be at the Tour.


i agree with you--well said!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bluelena69 said:


> I despise bonus seconds. I also despise time trials. Therefore, I don't really like riders who win races by crushing time trials or hording bonus seconds. I don't think bonus seconds should be awarded for mountain stages. I can see why they might have them for flat stages, but they have no place in the mountains.


one advantage of bonus seconds on the hills/mountains is that it help avoiding the bromances of the lead GC riders rolling over the line for a second place hand in hand. Plus a kick really should be in the toolbox of any top cyclist.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Veyr exciting final few days. I think Tejay should be very pleased with his form right now. I think he battled with Froome just fine and even though he didn't win, he's quite close. Nibali.... the jury is out on him. I still don't think he's in great shape.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

TricrossRich said:


> Veyr exciting final few days. I think Tejay should be very pleased with his form right now. I think he battled with Froome just fine and even though he didn't win, he's quite close. Nibali.... the jury is out on him. I still don't think he's in great shape.


that Nibali story sounds familiar


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

IMO, people are a bit hard on Tejay. On the Dauphiné, he didn't have great team support and when he went after Froome on all except the final stage, he had the maturity to go as fast as he could without putting himself in the red (I'm sure he did in the final stage but there was nothing to lose at that point). He has a few years racing still to go and I wouldn't discount him yet.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

tdf is such a crapshoot with the crashes, anything can happen


----------



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

TVG is probably one of the nicest guys in the peleton, but where are his teammates? BMC seems to be a little weak in the climbing support dept. He's going to need some support in the mtns. if he's going to win there. I'm sure there were a few guys missing (at the TDSuisse?), but I never saw any other black/red jerseys once it went uphill.

I look forward to the TDF to see how it all plays out...and who's got the shiz.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Hiro11 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think Tejay's one of the top ten climbers in the world, he's likely one of the top ten TT riders among other GC guys, he's smarter and more mature than he's ever been. The problem is that there are several people who are even better and they'll all be at the Tour.


I love TJ but he would be the Karl in this scenario. It's hard being great when you play against superstars.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Seattleblu said:


> TVG is probably one of the nicest guys in the peleton, but where are his teammates? BMC seems to be a little weak in the climbing support dept. He's going to need some support in the mtns. if he's going to win there. I'm sure there were a few guys missing (at the TDSuisse?), but I never saw any other black/red jerseys once it went uphill.


Yeah, kind of like the situation Cadel had to deal with, guess BMC doesn't have the money to fix it.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

i think the tour has time bonuses this year, as well, so it will be even more significant. the first week is actually going to be unpredictable, as well, with its belgian climbs and cobbled roads.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

TricrossRich said:


> To me, Nibali looks to be about 15 pounds heavier than what he was last year. I know that one of the side effects of doping is weight loss/leaning out.... makes me think that maybe last year wasn't so legit and maybe now that Astana is under so much scrutiny, he's not on the same program.... I also thought that Aru looked heavier than he was at last year's Giro and he certainly didn't seem to have the same fire power either. I want to believe they're clean, but I've learned that when there's smoke, there's usually fire and there seems to be an awful lot of smoke around that team.


Lance didn't dope and I'm sure Nibali is not either. He looks like a nice guy.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm American, but I don't support American cyclists simply because they are American or Canadian. In any case, I am a fan of TVG. However, he does not have the ability to beat the likes of Froome or Contador. He is a pace climber and seems unable to make, or stay with, repeated acceleration runs. This is needed to win. If everyone stays healthy and does not crash out, he is fourth place at best. I say more likely sixth place.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> tdf is such a crapshoot with the crashes, anything can happen


On the plus side, that's probably the only way Tejay can podium this year. I hope over the next few seasons Tejay is able to develop better acceleration on the steeps (and get a couple of better climbers on the team) - then he might have a legitimate shot at the podium. Too bad I'm not a billionaire :idea:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

AJL said:


> On the plus side, that's probably the only way Tejay can podium this year. I hope over the next few seasons Tejay is able to develop better acceleration on the steeps (and get a couple of better climbers on the team) - then he might have a legitimate shot at the podium. Too bad I'm not a billionaire :idea:


given the other riders on the team it does not seem likely they will transfer much from the one-day squad to the stage racing side. Not sure I can blame them.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

den bakker said:


> given the other riders on the team it does not seem likely they will transfer much from the one-day squad to the stage racing side. Not sure I can blame them.


Excellent point! I guess if Tejay wants a better chance, he'll need a GT focused team. The catch-22 is that he'll need a good top 5 placing to interest another team and may have to play super domestic to a top contender to have a chance. I suppose, in this case, by choosing BMC Tejay chose his own fate.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

El Scorcho said:


> I love TJ but he would be the Karl in this scenario. It's hard being great when you play against superstars.


Yes. It is exactly like that. If TeeJay had two olympic gold medals, was twice MVP, every person in america knew who he was (including his nickname), and he was worth about 100 million dollars. Other than that, perfect analogy.

(I am sure Teejay will be starring in popular commercials when he is 50+ years old. NOT!)


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

My brain says Froome or Nibali but my heart says Quintana or TJ. I'd love to see Quintana win simply to spread the love around to places like Columbia. I'm tired of the Euros. And TJ because he was such great help to Evans, loyal to a fault during Cadel's horror years of 2012 and 2013. 

I think that Hesjadel should start his own tour right now with a quick lap of the Dolomites, then continue with the TDF because he doesn't start to pick up form until the third week. His recent Giro result was ruined on a relatively mild Cat 1 during the week 1.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

FujiSteve said:


> My brain says Froome or Nibali but my heart says Quintana or TJ. *I'd love to see Quintana win simply to spread the love around to places like Columbia*. I'm tired of the Euros. And TJ because he was such great help to Evans, loyal to a fault during Cadel's horror years of 2012 and 2013.


I agree but...
View attachment 306966


----------



## FujiSteve (Nov 12, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I agree but...
> View attachment 306966


What was in that attachment? I never click on links like that.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

FujiSteve said:


> What was in that attachment? I never click on links like that.


Just a funny pic saying that it's "Colombia, not Columbia" but it's funny no more.

Quintana is definitely holding his cards close, total opposite of Conti, bit I have to admit, I love Conti's attacking style.

TJ is always strong but rarely the strongest. Talansky should be OK as long as he doesn't contest another sprint. 
Basically I have no prediction yet.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I agree but...
> View attachment 306966





FujiSteve said:


> What was in that attachment? I never click on links like that.


I clicked it, but put on a condom first.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

AJL said:


> Excellent point! I guess if Tejay wants a better chance, he'll need a GT focused team. The catch-22 is that he'll need a good top 5 placing to interest another team and may have to play super domestic to a top contender to have a chance. I suppose, in this case, by choosing BMC Tejay chose his own fate.


Sounds like BMC listened.
There's some horsepower here...


> BMC Racing Tour de France roster: Damiano Caruso, Rohan Dennis, Daniel Oss, Manuel Quinziato, Samuel Sánchez, Michael Schär, Greg Van Avermaet, Tejay van Garderen and Danilo Wyss.


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

It's my impression he doesn't have the high climbing cadence needed to be on the podium. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Sounds like BMC listened.
> There's some horsepower here...


Gee, I never realized I had such influence :wink:
Well, at least BMC has given Tejay a solid tour team, we'll just have to see how this team is able to deal with the variables of the race.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

i hate the time bonuses. can someone confirm this rumor.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

PJay said:


> i hate the time bonuses. can someone confirm this rumor.


it's not a rumor, i hate time bonuses also. :7:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think he will be very close to a podium finish and has a good chance for getting on it. Maybe not a favorite for a podium but I think he will be right there in the hunt... (For a podium)


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

9W9W said:


> it's not a rumor, i hate time bonuses also. :7:


Correct - and down right sickening, especially in a GT


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

AJL said:


> Correct - and down right sickening, especially in a GT


why is it "sickening" (really? you feel sick hearing it?) that a GT champion benefits from at least some sprinting capabilities?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Local Hero said:


> tdf is such a crapshoot with the crashes, anything can happen





AJL said:


> On the plus side, that's probably the only way Tejay can podium this year.:


This is the main reason why the two French riders made the podium and Tejay managed 5th. If Sky and Saxo were activated to fight for GC, these guys would've been ground to dust.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

den bakker said:


> why is it "sickening" (really? you feel sick hearing it?) that a GT champion benefits from at least some sprinting capabilities?


I was using a common literary device called exaggeration to make a point. In any case, I don't like it - I prefer GT winners to win based on their actual race time.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm... anyone else think Tejay is in a particularly good position after Stage 2's fireworks? He had a decent ITT on day 1 and he got himself into the right group when the split happened on stage 2, putting time into Quintana and Nibali. I think he could find himself in Yellow after the team time trial because team BMC always does well there, assuming he survives the rest of the pitfalls of week 1.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Hmmm... anyone else think Tejay is in a particularly good position after Stage 2's fireworks? He had a decent ITT on day 1 and he got himself into the right group when the split happened on stage 2, putting time into Quintana and Nibali. I think he could find himself in Yellow after the team time trial because team BMC always does well there, assuming he survives the rest of the pitfalls of week 1.


Him, Froome, and Contador are my virtual leaders on the road. He has definitely done a nice job thus far. What's going to be a challenge for Tejay is how to address the fact that both Contador and Froome can ride away from him in the mountains (that point was confirmed on the last stage of du Dauphine). So, he has to be creative and find places to either build a cushion or claw back whatever he loses on the HC climbs.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

TricrossRich said:


> Hmmm... anyone else think Tejay is in a particularly good position after Stage 2's fireworks? He had a decent ITT on day 1 and he got himself into the right group when the split happened on stage 2, putting time into Quintana and Nibali. I think he could find himself in Yellow after the team time trial because team BMC always does well there, assuming he survives the rest of the pitfalls of week 1.


His odds of landing on the podium are *much* better than before the tour. It's a three week race - so many more miles to go...


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

He looked stronger than all the GC guys but Froome today on the type of climb that isn't his forte (short and very steep). He is in excellent position, but the cobbles gave him trouble last year if I remember right.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

fazel said:


> He is in excellent position, but the cobbles gave him trouble last year if I remember right.


I think his team is particularly well suited to protecting him tomorrow and for the remainder of the first week. The questions will arise when they reach the mountains where he is likely to be on his own.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

AJL said:


> His odds of landing on the podium are *much* better than before the tour. It's a three week race - so many more miles to go...


He is probably going to finish ahead of frenchmen, Perrod, Bardet and Pinot - 2 of which finished ahead of him last year. But that still leaves Quintana, Froome, Nibali, Contador and Miss Luck. He needs to beat 3 out of those 5.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think finishing on the podium in France would be huge and very possible. A win is not possible unless many other main players crash out.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Tejay Van Garderen has been pretty much ignored by the broadcast on NBCSports. Why do you think there is no Tejay love? Because he is American?


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

David Loving said:


> Tejay Van Garderen has been pretty much ignored by the broadcast on NBCSports. Why do you think there is no Tejay love? Because he is American?


I noticed this too. In fact you have to look beyond the commentary to see how well he is doing. They keep mentioning Alberto, Nibali and Quintana and those guys are way behind TJ. You would think that an American cyclist doing this well would be worth commenting on.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

55x11 said:


> He is probably going to finish ahead of frenchmen, Perrod, Bardet and Pinot - 2 of which finished ahead of him last year. But that still leaves Quintana, Froome, Nibali, Contador and Miss Luck. He needs to beat 3 out of those 5.


That, or, the others crash/bonk/whatever. Barring bad luck, he should be in a good position after the TTT. Then we'll see what happens in the Pyrenees.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

He's not seen as a real threat yet, IMHO. Nibali and Conti have GT wins and Nairo has dropped Froome in the past (last years Tour?).
I'd love to see TJ in good postion by the time Alpe D Huez rears its head, he was 2nd on that stage last time IIRC.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

David Loving said:


> Tejay Van Garderen has been pretty much ignored by the broadcast on NBCSports. Why do you think there is no Tejay love? Because he is American?


I think they've been talking about him a lot. He's been interviewed every day and the commentary group has been pointing out that of the GC guys, he's always been the best placed, never on the wrong side of a split. 

He's very confident, we'll see if he can hang with the big favorites in the mountains.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

davidka said:


> I think they've been talking about him a lot. He's been interviewed every day and the commentary group has been pointing out that of the GC guys, he's always been the best placed, never on the wrong side of a split.
> 
> He's very confident, we'll see if he can hang with the big favorites in the mountains.


I'm just watching bits and pieces and the last km's on Steephill and I haven't heard anything about him but lots about the other favorites.

Hope he keeps up the good work!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Can Tejay climb?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

David Loving said:


> Can Tejay climb?


Definitely. He is probably one of the top 2 American climbers and may be the best. He's been top five in this race twice. The question is just can he beat the likes of Froome and Contador head-to-head.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Let's hope so. Would be good to see a fresher on there who's been steadily progressing.

If you look back at the 2014 podium. That was the podium of nobodies consisting of two random Frenchies along with Nibbles.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Horze said:


> Let's hope so. Would be good to see a fresher on there who's been steadily progressing.
> 
> If you look back at the 2014 podium. That was the podium of nobodies consisting of two random Frenchies along with Nibbles.


I hear Ya, but you can't really say Nibali was a nobody. He already had two grand tour victories at the time....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Horze said:


> Let's hope so. Would be good to see a fresher on there who's been steadily progressing.
> 
> If you look back at the 2014 podium. That was the podium of nobodies consisting of two random Frenchies along with Nibbles.


well those two "random frenchies" beat the "steadily progressing" guy. and he has not really steadily progressed. it stopped several years ago.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

den bakker said:


> well those two "random frenchies" beat the "steadily progressing" guy. and he has not really steadily progressed. it stopped several years ago.


Tejay has progressed. He was gifted his 1st 5th place finish, he fought hard for it last year. This year he battled Chris Froome at the Dauphine directly. 

Look where he is relative to those same two French riders this year.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

The entire RBR community will be invited for tea at TJ's in North Carolina should TJ win the tour.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

den bakker said:


> well those two "random frenchies" beat the "steadily progressing" guy. and he has not really steadily progressed. it stopped several years ago.


Think he is progressing nicely. Current position in the GC and the fact that Froome is calling him his biggest concern.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The rumour mill has it Porte is leaving Sky for BMC to lead in GTs - wonder what that means for Tejay?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

LostViking said:


> wonder what that means for Tejay?


Something tells me the answer to that question will be found on the roads of France over the next two weeks.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

JSR said:


> Something tells me the answer to that question will be found on the roads of France over the next two weeks.


+1. I agree that BMC may well be asking Tejay to show well (top 5) or move on (or become a super domestique and get a pay cut).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> The rumour mill has it Porte is leaving Sky for BMC to lead in GTs - wonder what that means for Tejay?


Tejay has actually outperformed Porte in grand tours. Richie doesn't have two top 5 finishes in the TdF. My understanding is that BMC wants at least two options and they are set on adding depth to their GC and climbing ranks for 1 week races and grand tours. Think of Porte as replacing Cadel as BMC's co-leader. Tejay isn't going anywhere. Dennis is also being groomed as a leader.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone listen to Tejay's interview after stage nine? I didn't know he speaks Dutch...

The most telling part was his analysis of the race as a whole and how he sees himself compared to his rivals. He freely admits that he lacks the explosion of Froome and Contador. He believes that his strength will be consistency, and that the tour will be one in one of the last two mountain stages. Seems like he has a plan.

http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/us-en/experience/racing-teams/bmc-racing-team/audio-lines/


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Tejay has actually outperformed Porte in grand tours. Richie doesn't have two top 5 finishes in the TdF. My understanding is that BMC wants at least two options and they are set on adding depth to their GC and climbing ranks for 1 week races and grand tours. Think of Porte as replacing Cadel as BMC's co-leader. Tejay isn't going anywhere. Dennis is also being groomed as a leader.


I heard about Porte coming over as well. As far as I can tell, Tejay appears to be on excellent form this year. The only rider that has been more impressive is Froome. We'll see. Here's a quote from an article on the topic posted within the last day.

======
We want some more climbers, we know that, we can feel it, it’d be nice to have someone else who can carry the GC, but maybe not in a Grand Tour, but in smaller ones like Paris-Nice or Tirreno-Adriatico,” Ochowicz said.

Asked about managing two Grand Tour leaders who want to race the Tour, he added, “We managed it OK with Cadel Evans and Tejay for a couple of years.”
=====
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...rte-to-leave-sky-to-become-team-leader-182018

This doesn't seem threatening to Tejay. Also, I didn't realize that Porte is already 30 years old.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

LostViking said:


> The rumour mill has it Porte is leaving Sky for BMC to lead in GTs - wonder what that means for Tejay?


I've heard BMC, OGE, or EQS, with BMC being crowed the loudest, but he would work well for all 3. OGE doesn't have a matured GC candidate and EQS could use him to bolster Uran or vice-versa given that their team isn't focused on GC and both do well in the week-long races. If he goes to either OGE or EQS, it seems like they'd be able to transition from Classics/stage-hunters to week-long GC, maybe this is a move toward GT GC via baby steps? At BMC, it seems like he'd be a co-leader, like Cadel was.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel pretty certain that Porte is going to BMC (the only team signing 2 year deals currently), and it means nothing for Tejay other than he'll have another top bloke to train with. Richie's going to the Giro and he'll have a really good chance of winning it, methinks.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Why do they always try to sell us on TJ as a "favorite"? Its sickening. He is clearly proven himself year in year out as one of those high second tier guys. He NEVER runs with the elite climbers in the big mountains. By elite, I mean the top two guys every year that ride away from everyone whether it be schleck, froome, wiggo, contador. He is just not that guy. He is a version of levi or danielson. There on the beginning of the climb, gone at the top. Good for short stage races though. The good thing is he only needs a couple of crashes or illness to find himself in first.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

bigmig19 said:


> Why do they always try to sell us on TJ as a "favorite"? Its sickening. He is clearly proven himself year in year out as one of those high second tier guys. He NEVER runs with the elite climbers in the big mountains. By elite, I mean the top two guys every year that ride away from everyone whether it be schleck, froome, wiggo, contador. He is just not that guy. He is a version of levi or danielson. There on the beginning of the climb, gone at the top. Good for short stage races though. The good thing is he only needs a couple of crashes or illness to find himself in first.


Agreed, which leads me to belive that if Porte comes over to BMC TJ may be the captain for short stage races, with Porte in the driver's seat at the grande tours.
...Unless TJ does actually podium in Paris.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rashadabd said:


> Tejay has actually outperformed Porte in grand tours. Richie doesn't have two top 5 finishes in the TdF. .


To be fair to Richie, he hasn't raced in a TdF for his own placing. His work has dropped the best riders in the world on several occasions though. 



bigmig19 said:


> Why do they always try to sell us on TJ as a "favorite"? Its sickening.


Because he's gone top-5 in the TdF twice. He's in 2nd and has held that position over 3 days on the Pyrenees and managed a hectic 1st week better than all the other favorites. We'll see how things go in the Alps.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

davidka said:


> To be fair to Richie, he hasn't raced in a TdF for his own placing. ...[/QUOE]
> 
> It's been reported that's why he's leaving - he wants to race to win for himself, not others. Maybe it gets more interesting next year, both for Porte and Froome.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

TJV is a rhythm climber. He isn't one of those with the mad accelerations. He's having a great Tour and just needs to ride within himself and hope the others blow.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Clipped_in said:


> Agreed, which leads me to belive that if Porte comes over to BMC TJ may be the captain for short stage races, with Porte in the driver's seat at the grande tours.
> ...Unless TJ does actually podium in Paris.


it will be the other way around. Porte for one-week races, plus Vuelta or Giro. TeJay for TdF.

Tejay is younger than Porte by 3.5 years (Teejay is 26, Porte is 30.5).
Tejay has placed 5th twice in TdF, 2012 and 2014. Porte has only done one top-10 at any grand tour - 7th in 2010 Giro, 5 years ago. 

Porte is too "delicate" for 3-week tour. See this year's Giro as a perfect example. He comes in basically a favorite, he won 3 one-week stage races. But he has a major meltdown in Giro. 

Tejay looks good for a podium this year. Porte will not have that on his resume and he is 3 years older. 

Why, for what reason, should BMC give up on Tejay and go with Porte, an older rider who may already be past his prime who has never delivered in the past, even with much better support?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

meltdown = losing 2 minutes with a tire change...then the crash. i'd not characterize either of those incidents as fitness related. as far as delivering--porte has only had one genuine start when he was the team leader. that's not enough of a record to judge his true potential on. heck, tejay's only other start as team leader saw him destroyed by nibbles and finish off the podium to pinot and peraud--not exactly something to write home about.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

ibericb said:


> davidka said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair to Richie, he hasn't raced in a TdF for his own placing. ...[/QUOE]
> ...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

what about stage 14 in this year's Giro? He lost 4 minutes to Contador in ITT. 
If that's not a meltdown, what is?

You can make any sort of excuses for all 9 grand tours Richie Porte rode in, but at the end of the day, the facts are: when he joins BMC (or some other team?) next year he will be a 31-year old who has never finished in top 5 on any grand tour. No argument here, right?

To me that's not the most impressive resume to put all chips behind a potential Tour de France winner.

TeJay will be a 27 year old with 2 top-5 finishes in TdF, and a possible podium in this year's TdF to boot, we shall see.

How many cyclists won their first TdF past age of 30 or 31? Cadel Evans is the only one I can think of in modern era, but he was a late switch from mountain biking and he was "knocking on the door" and had 4th, 4th, 2nd and 2nd in 4 grand tours (including 2nd at TdF) by the time he was Porte's age.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

55x11 said:


> what about stage 14 in this year's Giro? He lost 4 minutes to Contador in ITT.
> If that's not a meltdown, what is?
> 
> You can make any sort of excuses for all 9 grand tours Richie Porte rode in, but at the end of the day, the facts are: when he joins BMC (or some other team?) next year he will be a 31-year old who has never finished in top 5 on any grand tour. No argument here, right?
> ...


Word.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

55x11 said:


> what about stage 14 in this year's Giro? He lost 4 minutes to Contador in ITT.
> If that's not a meltdown, what is?
> 
> You can make any sort of excuses for all 9 grand tours Richie Porte rode in, but at the end of the day, the facts are: when he joins BMC (or some other team?) next year he will be a 31-year old who has never finished in top 5 on any grand tour. No argument here, right?
> ...


was that ITT post crash? i believe it was. so, an injured rider lost 4 minutes to one of the greats--not surprising. the point remains--at full fitness he has only had one leadership opportunity. the rest of the stats you cite certainly don't bode well for him as a tour winner, but i never argued that he was to begin with. giro/vuelta--more like it. i'd rate him on equal talent to tvg, which is no insult to either, although neither are going to win a tour, in my opinion.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

dnice said:


> was that ITT post crash? i believe it was. so, an injured rider lost 4 minutes to one of the greats--not surprising. the point remains--at full fitness he has only had one leadership opportunity. the rest of the stats you cite certainly don't bode well for him as a tour winner, but i never argued that he was to begin with. giro/vuelta--more like it. i'd rate him on equal talent to tvg, which is no insult to either, although neither are going to win a tour, in my opinion.


It's hard to evaluate Porte, at least for me. He's allowed to take days off in the tour so that he's ready for the mountain stages. While my previous post was flippant, I do believe that your argument as merit. Porte is an exceptional rider.

It also feels like Tejay is different this year. He's got a plan. If you listen to his interviews, he believes that the Alps will decide the tour. He made it out of the Pyrenees in second place and is heading towards mountains that are more to his liking. Look - the margins are small and the sport, with the aid of power meters, has become very precise. As a rider, I worry about "burning matches" in my lowly Cat 5 races. The burning of matches is being played out on a three-week scale here. While we may whine about the tactics of todays stage, we may be missing the larger game being played.

I've heard several teams (other than Sky) specifically mention the third week of the tour. I'm not an expert, but my read of this is that the collective wisdom is that Froome's weakness is longevity (assuming he has one). Tejay believes his strong suit IS longevity. Let's see what happens.

Regardless, Porte's age and history would make choosing him as a team leader over Tejay an odd choice.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

fazel said:


> It's hard to evaluate Porte, at least for me. He's allowed to take days off in the tour so that he's ready for the mountain stages. While my previous post was flippant, I do believe that your argument as merit. Porte is an exceptional rider.
> 
> It also feels like Tejay is different this year. He's got a plan. If you listen to his interviews, he believes that the Alps will decide the tour. He made it out of the Pyrenees in second place and is heading towards mountains that are more to his liking. Look - the margins are small and the sport, with the aid of power meters, has become very precise. As a rider, I worry about "burning matches" in my lowly Cat 5 races. The burning of matches is being played out on a three-week scale here. While we may whine about the tactics of todays stage, we may be missing the larger game being played.
> 
> ...


reasonably well argued. i think it's a whole different ball game when one has the weight of an entire team's expectations on one's shoulder. taking days off prior to big mountain stages is certainly a benefit. although, the gc men do get the significant benefit of being protected and out of the wind save for the last kilometers of each major climb. 

tejay is having his best tour ever, and against the deepest tour field in, what--half a decade? i'd go so far as to say that if it holds up, this will be his first "non asterisk" result, if you will. 2012--he went under the radar. 2013--good enough to mark him as team leader next season. 2014--top five, but absent conti, quintana and froome, not one to brag about.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> TJV is a rhythm climber. He isn't one of those with the mad accelerations. He's having a great Tour and just needs to ride within himself and hope the others blow.


If his goal was podium, that's exactly what he needs to do. Though I can't see Froome blowing THAT hard, so it's not going to get him the win at this point. Not unless Tejay has way more in the tank than anyone else the last few days.

Clearly that is Tejay's goal, podium, because if he had attacked along with the other two on the final climb yesterday, I think his chances to win the whole thing would have gone up. Especially if he had attacked at a "not the steepest part", which might have surprised some people. Before a steep part, or right after a steep part, drop back a few spots, wind it up and go. Not the best place to attack, but the best place for HIM to attack.

I doubt they would have cracked Sky even with 3 attackers, but they would have tired them, and made the very nervous for the next stages.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

You bring up some good points... Sky is just too strong for anyone GC or team.
It is unlikely Froome will crack but if the other 4 keep hammering at him in concert you never know.
It also sets up opportunities for guys like Bollema, Bardet or Fuglsang to move up the food chain if they can time attacks after the big 5 have beat the crap out of each other.
Even though CF looks unbeatable we could have some real good racing in the Alps for podium spots.
I think the only respect CF has for TJV is the fact that TJV is in second and only a few minutes behind. He knows TJ can't out climb him and BMC is weaker, but he also knows a bad day could put TJ in the lead.
I am sure CF is more worried about Quintana at 3 and AC at 4 minutes back as either of those guys could make up bunches of time on a good day by them and a bad one by sky.
TJ should be more worried about Thomas, Quintana, Valverde and AC then he should be about froome.
But BMC's strategy is good if all they are looking for is 2nd. If TJ can continue to mark Froome they have a chance to keep second and hold off the others.




QuiQuaeQuod said:


> If his goal was podium, that's exactly what he needs to do. Though I can't see Froome blowing THAT hard, so it's not going to get him the win at this point. Not unless Tejay has way more in the tank than anyone else the last few days.
> 
> Clearly that is Tejay's goal, podium, because if he had attacked along with the other two on the final climb yesterday, I think his chances to win the whole thing would have gone up. Especially if he had attacked at a "not the steepest part", which might have surprised some people. Before a steep part, or right after a steep part, drop back a few spots, wind it up and go. Not the best place to attack, but the best place for HIM to attack.
> 
> I doubt they would have cracked Sky even with 3 attackers, but they would have tired them, and made the very nervous for the next stages.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

juno said:


> You bring up some good points... Sky is just too strong for anyone GC or team.
> It is unlikely Froome will crack but if the other 4 keep hammering at him in concert you never know.
> It also sets up opportunities for guys like Bollema, Bardet or Fuglsang to move up the food chain if they can time attacks after the big 5 have beat the crap out of each other.
> Even though CF looks unbeatable we could have some real good racing in the Alps for podium spots.
> ...


TJ is looking for a podium and nothing more. This was a quote from him posted on the cyclingnews live feed after the finish yesterday.

"I knew Sky had a really strong team and they were going to kind of neutralise all the dangerous guys, so when they were jumping I just sat behind Sky to make sure that they could pull them back. Hopefully those guys keep doing that so they can waste a few of their bullets, and then in the third week they might pay the price.

There were a few guys that I needed to mark, guys who are close to me on time, and I feel like I did a pretty good job staying close to them, and staying within my limits. So, yeah, it’s all going to plan."


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Too late now for those having any lofty or grandiose aspirations of dethroning Carbon Firefox. The opportunity to make moves was this week. The opportunity to bury rivals even deeper will be next week.

The game has changed. Seeing CF's style of overwhelming domination this early in the Tour might call for some modifications to be made to the overall format of the Tour if things are going to continue like this.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> If his goal was podium, that's exactly what he needs to do. Though I can't see Froome blowing THAT hard, so it's not going to get him the win at this point. Not unless Tejay has way more in the tank than anyone else the last few days.
> 
> Clearly that is Tejay's goal, podium, because if he had attacked along with the other two on the final climb yesterday, I think his chances to win the whole thing would have gone up. Especially if he had attacked at a "not the steepest part", which might have surprised some people. Before a steep part, or right after a steep part, drop back a few spots, wind it up and go. Not the best place to attack, but the best place for HIM to attack.
> 
> I doubt they would have cracked Sky even with 3 attackers, but they would have tired them, and made the very nervous for the next stages.


I think TJV is biding time. He has survived the Pyrenees which don't suit his climbing style as much as the alps. I think he knows he needs Froome to have a horrid day for him to win. He can save his team and use Sky's for controlling breaks and use Froome and his Doms to chase down the likes of Contador, Valverde and Nairo. BMC is in a great spot and can save the team because of this (or send riders on breaks like today). I think TJ is more concerned with defending 2nd with a slight hope something happens to Froome.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

I think tomorrow's finish is a real danger to Tejay's hold on second. Very steep and fairly short, favors the more explosive riders. There is 1.5K of flat after the climb that I guess might allow him to make up some of any deficit realized on the climb, but we' have to see. Should be interesting.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

fazel said:


> I think tomorrow's finish is a real danger to Tejay's hold on second. Very steep and fairly short, favors the more explosive riders. There is 1.5K of flat after the climb that I guess might allow him to make up some of any deficit realized on the climb, but we' have to see. Should be interesting.


Tejay will use Froome and Co to help pace


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Horze said:


> The game has changed. Seeing CF's style of overwhelming domination this early in the Tour might call for some modifications to be made to the overall format of the Tour if things are going to continue like this.


Like what modifications? Banning Genetically Modified Organisms from the Tour?


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Horze said:


> Too late now for those having any lofty or grandiose aspirations of dethroning Carbon Firefox. The opportunity to make moves was this week. The opportunity to bury rivals even deeper will be next week.
> 
> The game has changed. Seeing CF's style of overwhelming domination this early in the Tour might call for some modifications to be made to the overall format of the Tour if things are going to continue like this.


Can't speak for Quintana or Nibali but had Conti been fresh we'd all be having a much different conversation.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Can't speak for Quintana or Nibali but had Conti been fresh we'd all be having a much different conversation.


if only. but. had it only been. what if.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> I think TJV is biding time. He has survived the Pyrenees which don't suit his climbing style as much as the alps. I think he knows he needs Froome to have a horrid day for him to win. He can save his team and use Sky's for controlling breaks and use Froome and his Doms to chase down the likes of Contador, Valverde and Nairo. BMC is in a great spot and can save the team because of this (or send riders on breaks like today). I think TJ is more concerned with defending 2nd with a slight hope something happens to Froome.



I think that is the most sensible approach, by the numbers and odds.

Part of me always wants to disrupt the game when others think it is settled. It might not be the most sensible tactic, but it sure makes for fun!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

fazel said:


> I think tomorrow's finish is a real danger to Tejay's hold on second. Very steep and fairly short, favors the more explosive riders. There is 1.5K of flat after the climb that I guess might allow him to make up some of any deficit realized on the climb, but we' have to see. Should be interesting.


Good call! Tejay looked punked at the end of today's stage. With Contador coming into better form and with Valverde looking strong - staying on the podium is going to be a tough ask for TVG.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I think that is the most sensible approach, by the numbers and odds.
> 
> Part of me always wants to disrupt the game when others think it is settled. It might not be the most sensible tactic, but it sure makes for fun!



was a great day for Movistar to move up the rankings. Today's climb was not in Tejay's wheel house (or Sky's Doms) so the pure climbers put in some time. All he could do was minimize his losses. Still in 3rd but Alps will be tough. Froome on the other hand told Valverde and Nairo "not me, you don't". Huge psychological victory and will boost Sky's morale.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

AJL said:


> Good call! Tejay looked punked at the end of today's stage. With Contador coming into better form and with Valverde looking strong - staying on the podium is going to be a tough ask for TVG.


Yeah - wish I was wrong to be honest...


----------



## Handbrake (May 29, 2012)

AJL said:


> Tejay looked punked at the end of today's stage.


Looks like he was even more punked than he looked. Better luck next year TVG!


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> He has a couple of top fives and said he is looking for a podium this year. Do you guys think he is finally ready to be a threat to win the TdF?
> 
> ...


No. Too fragile; something always happens to him.

Rich


----------

